# Ein Servo Umrichter verschiedene Motoren



## DeBa (19 Januar 2022)

Hallo Leute,

Ich als Frischling in dieser Branche habe ein Einsteigerprojekt erhalten und bin nun an meine Grenzen gekommen. 

Ich sollte einen Testaufbau erstellen, bei denen ich sowohl Servo Motoren als auch normale Drehstrom Motoren testen kann. Über eine Siemens Steuerung + Siemens HMI soll ich den Motor auswählen bzw. einstellen können und einen kurzen Test damit machen. WIr haben in der Firma eine breite Palette an Motoren, die wir Hauptsächlich verwenden und alle sollten damit angesteuert werden können.

Funktion des Testaufbaus:
- Alle Drehstrommotoren sollen angesteuert werden.
- Alle Servomotoren sollen angesteuert werden können. Wir verwenden Hauptsächlich SEW Servomotoren.
- Alle Motoren sollen über das Siemens Panel ausgewählt werden und die nötigen Parameter auf die Umrichter geladen werden.
- Die Servomotoren sollen Absolut gefahren werden und die Regler automatisch eingestellt werden können.
- Alle Funktionen sollen nur über die Siemens Steuerung gemacht werden. Weitere Geräte wie ein PC sollten nicht benötigt werden.  

Die normalen Motoren steuere ich über den Yaskawa FU GA500 an. Dort kann ich über die vorhandene Bibliothek alle Leistungsbereiche einstellen und dies Funktioniert auch. Für die Ansteuerung der Servomotoren habe ich einem SEW MDX90A Servoumrichter bekommen. Dieser Umrichter war bereits in der Firma vorhanden und ich hatte nicht wirklich eine Auswahlmöglichkeit. Mithilfe der SEW Bibliothek habe ich probiert verschiedene Motoren mit verschiedenen Getrieben, verschiedene Absolutgeber und verschiedenen Reglereinstellungen einzustellen. Nach vielen Versuchen und Steuerungen der einzelnen Parameter, ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Einstellung dieser Motoreneinstellungen alle über das Movisuite gemacht werden sollte, damit es wirklich reibungslos funktioniert. Leider hat der Benutzer meistens kein PC dabei und kann nicht jeden einzelnen Motor über das Movisuite einstellen.  

Mein Problem war Hauptsächlich, dass der Absolutgeber nach dem Laden der neuen Motorparameter nicht mehr den aktuellen Wert des neuen Motors entsprochen hat. Leider muss der Testaufbau auch die Servomotoren auf den 0 Punkt anfahren, wodurch der Wert des Absolutgebers nicht egal ist. Die Einstellmöglichkeit des Reglers war auch sehr begrenzt. Auch die Motoren haben nach der Einstellung manchmal funktioniert und manchmal nicht.

Ich würde gerne einfach alle Parameter oder auch ganze Abbilder der Motorenparameter auf den Umrichter laden und gleich starten. Die Funktion sollte genau so sein, wie das Movisuite es macht.

Der Support von SEW konnte mir dabei nicht wirklich behilflich sein. Sie meinten nur, dass es möglich wäre alle Parameter in der Parameterliste umzuschreiben, jedoch ob es wirklich funktionieren wird, konnten sie mir nicht sagen.

Hätte jemand von euch jemals so ein Projekt gemacht oder hätte ein Tip für mich?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
Neuling mit vielen Problemen


----------



## zako (21 Januar 2022)

Nachdem sich jetzt keiner gemeldet hat, kann ich Dir zumindest mal erzählen, wie ich sowas mit dem SINAMICS S120 machen würde - vielleicht geht das ja ähnlich mit SEW.
Zunächst alle möglichen Geberkarten anschließen, die man braucht (Resolver, TTL, SIN/COS, ...)  - dann definiert man sich schon mal die Geberdatensätze (und noch einen zusätzlichen für Motoren mit elektronsichen Typenschild). Dann kann man über Datensatz - Umschaltung arbeiten. Die Motordaten (und Geberdaten, wenn sich z.B die Geberstrichzahl geändert hat), kann man azyklisch schreiben  - oder auch in Form von Antriebsdatensätzen hinterlegen.
Wenn man eine festgelegte Anzahl von Motoren hat, dann kann man beim S120 auch über Projekthochlauf arbeiten (d.h. man kann auf der Speicherkarte mehrere Projekte hinterlegen und dann den Antrieb gleich mit der passenden Konfig starten). Das macht man z.B. auch wenn man Anlagen mit einem Reserveumrichter für mehrere Motoren  hat.


----------



## DeBa (21 Januar 2022)

Hallo Zako,

Zu aller erst möchte ich dir danken, dass zumindest du dich für einen Lösungsvorschlag bemüht hast.

Das Problem bei SEW ist, dass du zwei Antriebe, also zwei verschiedene Motoren einrichten kannst. Diese zwei Antriebe mit ihren Geberkarten, Reglereinstllungen usw. sind dann Fix auf dem Umrichter geladen. All dies stellst du über die Software Movisuite von SEW ein. Nachdem er den Umrichter programmiert hat, sind die Einstellmöglichkeiten relativ begrenzt. Natürlich kann man vieles probieren, jedoch sind auch viele Bereiche vorhanden, an die ich als Nutzer nicht zugreifen kann (von der SPS aus), da dies für den internen Service von SEW reserviert ist. Somit, so wie ich es verstanden habe, ist es nur mit dem Programm Movisuite möglich den Umrichter nach eigenen Wünschen anzupassen. 

Ich habe SEW vorhin erwähnt, da wir Hauptsächlich SEW Servomotoren und Servoumrichter nutzen. Zusätzlich habe ich vielleicht die Möglichkeit, dass ich mit viel Glück ein Sigmatec Umrichter, habe noch null Erfahrung damit, besorgen könnte. Dafür bräuchte ich noch von jemanden die Info, ob dies wirklich möglich wäre.

Dankeschön nochmals für deine Hilfe und an alle, die vielleicht noch einen Tip geben werden.


----------



## zako (23 Januar 2022)

SEW Servomotoren laufen eigentlich recht viel am Sinamics S120 (z.B  bei Regalbediengeräten, wo sich z.B. Firmen für Siemens entschieden haben um z.B. die Nutzung der Technologieobjekte einer Simatic- S7-1500 + S120 zu nutzen, aber die Motoren zunächst nicht umgestellt werden sollen). 
Falls Du sin/cos- Geber einsetzt,  arbeitet SEW meist mit einer höheren Geberversorgungsspannung (7-30 V) als Siemens (5V). In diesen Fällen nimmt man dann einen Adapter von Knorrtec. 





						Geraetezubehoer - Siemens - smc20 - KnorrTec - Online Produktinformation
					






					www.knorrtec.de
				



Bei Hiperface Gebern  würde man nur die sin/cos-Spur auswerten können, d.h. der Antrieb würde mit einer Pollage- Identifikation starten.


----------



## P_2 (26 Januar 2022)

Der Servostar S700 von Kollmorgen bzw. PMCprotego von Pilz erfüllt diese Anforderungen.
Es ist jeweils das gleiche Gerät mit den selben Funktionen.
Der S700 unterstützt 36 Feedbacktypen und kann Servo, Asynchron, Induction mit und ohne Feedback.

Die Besonderheit für die geforderte Funktion ist die Möglichkeit eine eigene Motordatenbank zu erstellen. Diese
wird in Excel erstellt. Mit dem Tool Calcmb.exe lässt sich daraus eine Datenbank generieren, welche auf den S700 geladen wird.
Über die Variable Motornummer kann der jeweilige Datensatz aktiviert werden. Das lässt sich einfach über PN von der Siemens aus steuern.

Ich habe es so bereits angewendet und kann bestätigen, dass es funktioniert.
In meiner Anwendung gab es ein kleines Codesys Projekt. Der Bediener konnte die Bezeichnung vom Typenschild ablesen und eingeben. Damit habe ich die passende Motornummer ausgewählt und in den S700 geschrieben.
Anschließend speichern und 24V Reset. Nach Hochlauf sind die Parameter für den jeweiligen Motor aktiv und dieser kann Positioniert werden, bzw. getippt bei Anwendungen ohne Feedback.










Funktion des Testaufbaus:
- Alle Drehstrommotoren sollen angesteuert werden. 
- Alle Servomotoren sollen angesteuert werden können. Wir verwenden Hauptsächlich SEW Servomotoren. 
- Alle Motoren sollen über das Siemens Panel ausgewählt werden und die nötigen Parameter auf die Umrichter geladen werden. 
- Die Servomotoren sollen Absolut gefahren werden und die Regler automatisch eingestellt werden können. 
- Alle Funktionen sollen nur über die Siemens Steuerung gemacht werden. Weitere Geräte wie ein PC sollten nicht benötigt werden.


----------

